# How to install a full throttle on a PAS ebike...



## goatie (14 Mar 2022)

Hi y,all id like some tips on how to go about installing a full throttle on a PAS ebike. Any help s appreciated


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Mar 2022)

Just to make sure that you know

It you install a throttle then it will not be a legal ebike on UK roads


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just to make sure that you know
> 
> It you install a throttle then it will not be a legal ebike on UK roads



“Hi Y,all“ sounds like a North American expression.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> “Hi Y,all“ sounds like a North American expression.


You never know these days - but that is why I specified UK roads

should have mentioned that other countries have different rules - and in 'some' countries it may even vary by state


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

You tube is always ypur first stop shop. There are excellent videos. Good luck


----------



## bonzobanana (15 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just to make sure that you know
> 
> It you install a throttle then it will not be a legal ebike on UK roads


I'm not sure what the term 'full' throttle means but throttles are legal on UK ebikes as long as they only operate while you are pedalling its just a linear way of adjusting the power rather than stepped power settings the illegal bit is where its a twist and go throttle without needing any pedalling.

If you buy a cheap ebike kit that doesn't have brake cut off sensors for road bike brake levers then unless you buy adapters really the only way you can use that kit on a road or gravel bike is to use a throttle only motor control which is fine if you only use the motor for hills pretty much where your hands don't need to be on the brake levers.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Mar 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> I'm not sure what the term 'full' throttle means but throttles are legal on UK ebikes as long as they only operate while you are pedalling its just a linear way of adjusting the power rather than stepped power settings the illegal bit is where its a twist and go throttle without needing any pedalling.
> 
> If you buy a cheap ebike kit that doesn't have brake cut off sensors for road bike brake levers then unless you buy adapters really the only way you can use that kit on a road or gravel bike is to use a throttle only motor control which is fine if you only use the motor for hills pretty much where your hands don't need to be on the brake levers.


I think that you are saying that it is legal if the throttle only controls the pedal assist power level - rather than it being controlled by a torque sensor or similar???

That seems to contradict what I have been told and have confirmed on gov web sites.
Where did you get it from??


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

"New builds" can only have a throttleif it cuts out at 4mph
Old new builds....if you say it's older than 2016 can have a throttle


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> "New builds" can only have a throttleif it cuts out at 4mph
> Old new builds....if you say it's older than 2016 can have a throttle


The older than 2016 means it has to stick to ALL the pre 2016 rules
which also means a max motor power of 200W rather that the newer 250W
I used to have one - I miss the throttle - but the extra power is nice!!!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> The older than 2016 means it has to stick to ALL the pre 2016 rules
> which also means a max motor power of 200W rather that the newer 250W
> I used to have one - I miss the throttle - but the extra power is nice!!!


GO AWAY - I have one in my garage yes it has a throttle and it is 250w motor


----------



## goatie (15 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> “Hi Y,all“ sounds like a North American expression.
> 
> 
> Ming the Merciless said:
> ...





ebikeerwidnes said:


> I think that you are saying that it is legal if the throttle only controls the pedal assist power level - rather than it being controlled by a torque sensor or similar???
> 
> That seems to contradict what I have been told and have confirmed on gov web sites.
> Where did you get it from??


Well by full throttle i meant the twist and go, no pedalling, like when tired and no more energy left to pedal. And tys to everyone for the tips


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> GO AWAY - I have one in my garage yes it has a throttle and it is 250w motor


Just come back from a morning ride and a bloke passed me on a small wheel ebike on the way back
Looked like a normal legal sized motor (like yours) but he wasgoing into the wind and up a hill and not pedalling at all

Were you in Wides around lunchtime??


----------



## bonzobanana (15 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I think that you are saying that it is legal if the throttle only controls the pedal assist power level - rather than it being controlled by a torque sensor or similar???
> 
> That seems to contradict what I have been told and have confirmed on gov web sites.
> Where did you get it from??


It could still be used with a bike with a torque sensor although that isn't as clear cut as the torque sensor also controls power levels but I guess you can have the throttle still controlling the maximum level of power in a linear way instead of the stepped power modes of many ebikes with torque sensors. As before as long as you have to pedal to keep the motor on its fine to have a throttle but you can't have a twist and go throttle where you don't peddle.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just come back from a morning ride and a bloke passed me on a small wheel ebike on the way back
> Looked like a normal legal sized motor (like yours) but he wasgoing into the wind and up a hill and not pedalling at all
> 
> Were you in Wides around lunchtime??


I ride a trike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2022)

goatie said:


> Well by full throttle i meant the twist and go, no pedalling, like when tired and no more energy left to pedal. And tys to everyone for the tips



What country are you in? What you want above isn’t legal for an ebike in Europe. If you want that in Europe you’ll need to get a moped.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Mar 2022)

I took off my thumb throttle from my torque sensing motor. I just didn't use it. I wanted the position for high beam switch on my headlight


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Mar 2022)

The hoodies who deliver drugs around here all seem to be riding e-bikes now, often at 40mph+, implying they have a very large motor (there are 2.5kW bikes advertised on Facebook) The regs are not being enforced very well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2022)

Druggies dealers are e scooters and messenger bags round here. They stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## bonzobanana (19 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> The hoodies who deliver drugs around here all seem to be riding e-bikes now, often at 40mph+, implying they have a very large motor (there are 2.5kW bikes advertised on Facebook) The regs are not being enforced very well.



I've watched videos on youtube of multiple gig economy riders who all use illegal ebikes and blatantly make their deliveries at high speeds often without pedalling on the road. From what I've seen I'd say about three fifths of the riders I've seen are illegal. The thing is the extra speed means higher wages for them, if they can make every delivery 10% quicker then in real terms that is a significant pay increase. Unlike gig economy riders on mopeds they have no tax or insurance to pay and they can ride on the pavements, cycle paths etc without issue to do shortcuts etc. Maybe over a month of riding that could be an extra £200 or something. Of course if they come across a policeman who knows about ebike laws then the ebike could be confiscated or if he causes an accident then the illegal nature of his ebike could cause him major issues.

Even shop bought ebikes can be hacked for higher output and many would claim the peak 700 watts or more of standard mid-drive motors like Bosch is illegal anyway as far above the rated or nominal wattage of the motor.

I personally think ebike laws are a mess and could be simplified to simply no assistance above 15.5mph and no twist and go functionality and thats it. I mean 250W motor ruling when the motor itself doesn't control the wattage its how much the controller puts into the motor that is important.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Mar 2022)

Here's a local horror. Probably the fastest Halfords bike you'll see this week.

https://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/20007569.illegal-bike-seized-police/


----------

